
How I Sold My Idea to my Co-Founders - zaidf
http://www.slideshare.net/zaidf/how-i-sold-my-idea-to-my-cofounders
======
zaidf
Updated link: <http://www.slideshare.net/zaidf/how-i-sold-my-idea-to-my-
cofounders>

I post this because I am presenting to a local VC tomorrow for another idea.

I'd love any feedback on what I should put more focus on for the presentation
tomorrow.

~~~
palish
It seems unlikely that Perl would be the best choice to write this website in.

Timeslicing it into segments of 15 days might be a little too artificial. No
one knows really how long it'll take, and it'll probably be 2-3 times your
worst case number (the video game industry taught me that one).

Black and white might not be the best color to present the information in.
It's simple, but even a little bit of color can help. Up to you though.

Other than that, good luck!

~~~
zaidf
Good points!

Like I said, we launched the site three months ago. Perl is working well for
us, at least so far. And we launched five days ahead of schedule. But you are
right, more often than not that won't be the case.

~~~
staunch
Your slides made me think you don't realize how small a niche you're
targeting. Thankfully it's the internet, where even a relatively small niche
can get pretty huge.

Don't listen to the Perl naysayers. There's amazing productivity to be had
with it, if you can deal with it not being "cool" these days. I'd recommend
checking out Catalyst ( <http://dev.catalyst.perl.org/> ) and DBIx::Class
(CPAN) if you haven't.

------
zkinion
Nice. I need to make one of these very soon. I'm looking for co-founders for a
new approach to online gambling, and most people don't really understand the
casino business that much deep down. Something like this can help out quite a
bit.

------
zaidf
If the link comes broken for you, use this:
<http://www.slideshare.net/zaidf/how-i-sold-my-idea-to-my-cofounders>

